# Kopieren von entfernten Rechner Teil 2



## joergh (20. Dez 2007)

Hallo!

Hier noch einmal das gleiche Problem, wie letztes Mal - diesmal die Linuxvariante:

Ich möchte mit Java(auf Linux) eine Datei kopieren, die auf einem anderen Linuxrechner (/home/joerg/text.txt) liegt. Ip-Adresse ist bekannt.

Wäre toll, wenn jemand mehr weiss als ich.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## tuxedo (20. Dez 2007)

Wie wär's mit Samba-Server auf dem anderen Rechner aufsetzen und Ordner freigeben? Dann kommst du wieder mit CIFS dran. 

Weil: IRGEND ein Dienst muss auf dem anderen Rechner ja laufen. "Einfach so" fliegen die Files nicht durch's Kabel.


----------



## joergh (20. Dez 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wär's mit Samba-Server auf dem anderen Rechner aufsetzen und Ordner freigeben? Dann kommst du wieder mit CIFS dran.
> 
> Weil: IRGEND ein Dienst muss auf dem anderen Rechner ja laufen. "Einfach so" fliegen die Files nicht durch's Kabel.



Daran hatte ich auch gedacht, aber irgendwie denke ich bei Samba nur an Windows und das ist ja nun gar nicht beteiligt. Kann ich nicht irgendeinen Linux-Standarddienst nutzen? Leider habe ich in den Bereich nur wenig Ahnung...


----------



## Niki (20. Dez 2007)

Du kannst auch ftp aufsetzen. es gibt einen nette lib für java, mit der du dann die files kopieren kannst (commons-net)


----------



## tuxedo (20. Dez 2007)

Der Samba-Server IST in meinen Augen ein Standarddienst wenn es drum geht Windows und Linux in einem Netz zu haben. Zudem ist Samba bei (fast?) jeder Distribution dabei. SuSE bietet sogar ein hervorragendes Konfigurationsmenü an.
Insgesamt ist Samba in <5min eingerichtet.

Ich würde bei einem Dienst (CIFS) bleiben und nicht noch auf FTP und andere Dienste ausweichen. Das macht die Sache doch nur unnötig komplizierter für die eigene Anwendung. 

- Alex


----------



## HoaX (20. Dez 2007)

ich würde da auch zu samba greifen, oder evtl ssh/sftp.
richtig linux-like per nfs geht es auch mit der lib "yanfs".


----------



## joergh (20. Dez 2007)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würde da auch zu samba greifen, oder evtl ssh/sftp.



Okay, ihr habt mich überzeugt, aber es klappt nicht.

Was muss ich beachten?

Letzlich sieht des String, mit dem ich den Zugriff machen will so aus:

smb://userw@IP/home/joerg/test/check.txt

(analog zu Windows ist das auch richtig, aber klappt so nicht... die Verbindung wird nicht eingegangen)
Sonst was zu beachten?

Gruß
j


----------



## tuxedo (20. Dez 2007)

KOmmst du mit Windows auf die Samba-Freigabe drauf?


----------



## joergh (20. Dez 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> KOmmst du mit Windows auf die Samba-Freigabe drauf?



Mit "//userw@IP/home/joerg/test/check.txt "?
Nein, auch nicht...


----------



## tuxedo (20. Dez 2007)

Na dann solltest du die Samba-Config nochmal überarbeiten oder, auch wenns doof klingt, sicherstellen dass samba auch läuft ;-)

Ggf. solltest du mal in nem Linux-Forum nachfragen (SuSE? -> www.linux-club.de; Debian? -> www.debianforum.de)

- Alex


----------



## HoaX (20. Dez 2007)

ansonsten steht auch immer was zu den login-versuchen in den logfiles von samba.


----------



## robertpic71 (20. Dez 2007)

joergh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HoaX hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie heißt den deine Sambafreigabe?

Der eigentliche String ist ja:

smb://userw@IP/freigabename/dir1/dir2/

Ich habe erst gestern mit der jcifs-lib getestet, funktioniert auch für Linux/Samba Freigaben. 

Schau mal in der Netzwerkumgebung eines Windowsrechners, ob den Linuxrechner findest und welche Freigaben er hat.

Am Linuxrechner siehst du die Freigaben in der Datei /etc/samba/smb.conf. 

Achtung! Es gibt (zumindest unter Debian) eine Freigabe "homes". Damit landet man im Homedir des anmeldeusers.

also z.B. Anmeldung als joerg

smb://joergw@IP/homes/test/check.txt

Ein einzelne Freigabe im smb.conf sieht z.B. so aus:

```
[freigabe]
        path = /home/joerg
        admin users = +joerg
```
bei adminusers ev. ergänzen

smb://joergw@IP/freigabe/test/check.txt


Welches Linux hast du eigentlich? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?

/Robert


----------

